

How Nokia benefited from going Windows Phone vs Android - Bharath1234
http://wmpoweruser.com/how-nokia-benefited-from-going-windows-phone-vs-android

======
Zigurd
Oh man, here is a passage from the Forbes article they cite:

"Nokia’s faith in Windows Phone seems to be paying off for now. The company
continues to not only dominate the Windows Phone market but also take away
market share from rivals such as Samsung and HTC, according to a recently
released report by AdDuplex. The usage stats for April show that Nokia has
increased its share of the Windows Phone market to 80%, up from about 78% a
month ago."

I suppose I should take pride in the fact I'm the most handsome man in my car
most days.

------
Zigurd
Wow. I want some of what they are smoking.

Had Nokia mixed their ecosystem in with Google's at an earlier stage of the
development of Android, Nokia might well be where Samsung is now, or have a
big slice of that pie.

It is galling to read justifications like "Nokia does not have Samsung’s
vertical integration" when the reason is parts of that had to be thrown
overboard to prevent collapse. Nokia still has more software capability than
Samsung.

Android scales down to low-end hardware pretty well, and Nokia would have had
a successor to S40, too. When the S40 business gets hit by the onslaught of
very inexpensive Androids from China, the game is pretty much up for Nokia.

Nokia started from a position of commanding, unassailable dominance. Analysts
called Nokia "Tier Zero" of the mobile device business. The platform may have
been burning, but the result of subsequent decisions has been that it has
become a charred remnant.

------
e3pi
More shrill desperation. The floor's huddled ears behind the closed door chews
their forefinger tittering over Steve's vitriolic expletives and .... yes!
There it it is! Throwing and breaking things!

